# Graphics card in between 20k-25k



## suvrajeet (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi guys,  please suggest me a graphics card in between 20k-25k. I would prefer amd.  My system specs are below :
CPU: AND FX8350
PSU:CORSAIR CX 650
RAM:8GB
MB:ASUS LE M5A97 R2.0
CABINET: NZXT TEMPEST ELITE

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews &amp; Rating


Currently going for 26.5k which I'd say is a good price. Easily the best card in that price range [MENTION=168805]suvrajeet[/MENTION]


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2016)

if amd is ur preferred choice go for Asus strix r9 380 4gb for 21k approx


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 23, 2016)

Which one will be better r9 380 or gtx 970

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Apr 23, 2016)

970 is much superior to 380.. Even in some cases it has an edge over 390.. Although not it all cases..  Still i will and actually have gone for 970 instead of 390 due to similar performance and comparatively runs much cooler then the red team..  And to your query..  970 is the one..  970 >> 380.

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 23, 2016)

So I  read that pascal/Polaris gpu's are coming in June..  Will it be worth to wait for them... 
If yes then please suggest me a cheap gpu just to support my spec for browsing n Blu ray videos.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Apr 23, 2016)

I dnt think pascal will be that big leap regarding the price point we are talking now..  Instead of going for a decent card which will be round about 15k.. Go for gtx 970.. N i am sure atleast for a year or 2 maybe more it should serve you well..  N ya i am talking about 1080p only..  Above that i cant comment..  But its just my opinion..  Others may disagree..  But i am very happy with my strix 970.. Infact i am getting one more very soon for my alternate system too.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2016)

suvrajeet said:


> So I  read that pascal/Polaris gpu's are coming in June..  Will it be worth to wait for them...
> If yes then please suggest me a cheap gpu just to support my spec for browsing n Blu ray videos..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



for browsing and blu ray playback a basic gpu such as geforce 210 would do just fine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

I would say wait for polaris , the prices will drop further... well instead of a r9 380 or 380x u can get a r9 290 also....


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2016)

suvrajeet said:


> So I  read that pascal/Polaris gpu's are coming in June..  Will it be worth to wait for them...
> If yes then please suggest me a cheap gpu just to support my spec for browsing n Blu ray videos..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Why do you need a cheap gpu for the meanwhile? 
Doesnt the AMD Cpu have onboard graphics?


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 4, 2016)

Why you go for AMD not for i3, i5???


----------

